# status post abortion



## ggparker14 (Jul 17, 2013)

A patient presents and is diagnosed with cervitis and spontaneous abortion. The spontaneous abortion occurred three weeks prior. Is it appropriate to code the spontaneous abortion with 634.9x codes or is there a more appropriate diagnosis code that I should choose?

Thanks for any help.


----------

